# Những điều cần tránh khi sử dụng nệm cao su thiên nhiên



## Nguyen Lynh (16/3/19)

_Nếu bạn biết cách sử dụng và bảo quản nệm cao su đúng đắn sẽ góp phàn giúp tăng tuổi thọ của chiếc nệm, sử dụng được lâu hơn và tiết kiệm được rất nhiều chi phí cho gia đình mình. _

Nệm cao su là sản phẩm thân thuộc với không gian phòng ngủ của nhiều gia đình Việt. Tuy được sử dụng rộng rãi nhưng có nhiều người vẫn chưa biết cách chăm sóc và bảo quản nệm đúng cách, giúp gia tăng tuổi thọ nệm tối đa lại là điều ít được mọi người biết đến. Hôm nay Thegioinem.com xin cung cấp đến các bạn đọc giả thông tin Những Điều Cần Tránh Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên mà bạn nên biết.






Những Điều Cần Tránh Khi Sử Dụng Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên
​*Những điều cần tránh đối với nệm cao su:*

Không phơi nệm (đệm) ngoài trời nắng hoặc để ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu trực tiếp lên nệm.
Không giặt tẩy, ủi (là) trên nệm.
Không đặt nệm (đệm) gần hoặc tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các nguồn nhiệt, thiết bị tỏa nhiệt.
Không để hóa chất, dung môi hoặc bất kì chất lỏng nào tiếp xúc lên bề mặt nệm cao su.
Không đặt các vật sắc nhọn và các loại thú nuôi lên nệm (đệm) vì có thể cào xước hoặc cắt đứt áo nệm, rách bề mặt nệm.
Không đặt vật nặng trên nệm (đệm) trong thời gian dài.
Không dùng ngoại lực lớn hơn 10N/cm2 tác dụng lên nệm.
Không gấp nệm (đệm), dùng dây cột nệm cao su trong thời gian dài.
*Xử lý vết bẩn trên nệm:*
Bạn có thể dùng một ít bột soda pha với nước lạnh hoặc pha loãng bột giặt với nước sau đó dùng khăn sạch thấm nước pha sẵn, lau sạch cho đến khi vết bẩn phai đi. Lau như vậy liên tục nhiều lần cho khô sạch hẳn. Dùng quạt sấy khoảng 2-3 giờ cho khô hẳn trước khi mặc áo nệm sử dụng trở lại.

Lưu ý không dùng hóa chất hay cồn, xăng, dầu hỏa…để tẩy vết bẩn trên nệm vì chúng sẽ phá hủy cao su.

*Vệ sinh nệm đúng cách:*
Cao su có đặc tính kháng khuẩn và chống nấm mốc, tuy nhiên với thiết kế các lỗ thông khí sẽ khiến nệm bị dính bụi bẩn sau thời gian dài sử dụng. Do đó, bạn nên thực hiện vệ sinh nệm định kỳ 4-6 tháng/ lần để giúp nệm tăng tuổi thọ cũng như giữ an toàn sức khỏe cho người sử dụng.

_*Cách vệ sinh nệm như sau:*_
- Bước 1: Tháo drap, áo bọc nệm ra khỏi nệm

- Bước 2: Phủi hoặc dùng máy hút làm sạch bụi bám trên bề mặt và trong các lỗ nệm.

- Bước 3: Sử dụng khăn sạch lau chùi những vết bẩn trên bề mặt nệm

- Bước 4: Sau khi lau chùi xong, bạn sử dụng quạt để làm thông thoáng nệm. Để cho bề mặt nệm hoàn toàn khô ráo rồi hãy mặc áo nệm và ga nhé. Vì khi nệm còm ẩm sẽ làm nệm nhanh bị hỏng, xuống cấp và mùi ẩm mốc làm cho bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, lâu dài ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe.


Hy vọng rằng những gợi ý bên trên sẽ giúp ích cho bạn trong việc chăm sóc và bảo quản tấm nệm cao su của mình luôn sạch sẽ và bền nhất có thể bạn nhé. Để theo dõi các mẹo bảo quản và vệ sinh nệm lò xo,nệm bông ép, sofa...tại website chính thứcthegioinem.com nhé !!


----------



## Langkietnhi (18/3/19)

bài viết rất hữu ích đối với những người mua nệm


----------

